# King eds boxing day sale -equipment-



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Will all of king eds equipment be 50% even the big things like FX5 and UV sterlizers?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i know fish / livestock usually they will do 50 %, but equipment they dont .... 15 ~30 % would be !! need double check!


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

50% of live stock, then I guess I gotta get there as they open to get my fish


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think equipment would ever be 50% off except for special buy or one off items that they are trying to clear. Definitely not canisters or UV sterilizers. Livestock definitely, as there's such a huge mark up on livestock.


----------



## scopas (Oct 10, 2010)

In past years typically freshwater fish 50% off. Saltwater 30% off. The rest varies depending on product. Some items are only 10% while others can be up to 30%. I don't recall there being hard goods at 50% off. Nonetheless there are deals to be had.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Any idea what time they are open?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Any idea what time they are open?


call them !! so you wont need wait outside too long!!
(604) 525-4955


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Psss, its open at 8am on boxing day, now nobody buy out all the Geophagus in exchange for this info xD


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

is king ed boxing day sale only a one day thing? i was hoping they do a boxing week but i think thats asking for too much.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

I think they said 2 weeks. Maybe one of you guys can confirm?


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

They said it's on for 2 weeks.


----------

